# NOHO saying bye bye to Civil Service??



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

...looks like Northampton wants to get rid of Civil Service for hiring it's police officers.

http://www.masslive.com/hampfrank/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-6/1103359875317940.xml


----------

